# Oulton Park Autumn Dualathon



## Mikey32shaw (10 May 2013)

Thinking of entering this in October has anyone done this before or thinking of doing this one? This would be my first one fancied it because its on the racetrack so the bike ride will be nice and smooth. How many people normally enter these things and are they all addicts or are they newbies?


----------



## sean8997 (6 Jun 2013)

Thinking of entering also, would be 1st one, live in Chester so not far from me, only problem is I only have a cyclocross bike, probably get laughed off the course!!!


----------



## DCLane (6 Jun 2013)

@sean8997 - I doubt you would. When I did the Skipton tri in April there were a lot of riders on MTB's.


----------



## therams (10 Jun 2013)

I did the spring one, really good event. Lots of abilities, so you would be fine on a cross bike. 

Dont be fooled though, the circuit is really quite hilly :-)


----------



## ILM (29 Jun 2013)

fancy this, have done tri's before but struggle with the swimming element.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (2 Jul 2013)

I too only have a cyclo cross but could be interested in this. Have a scan this week on ankle and depending on outcome I could well be up for trying Oulton Park.


----------

